# Rus Carbide Tool Handles



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Finally made time to finish my mini set that I got from Rus awhile back. Handles are bubinga finished with four coats of laquer.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

nice set :thumbsup:
they match well :yes::yes:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nice handles. Happy you got around to taking some pictures. :thumbsup:

My friend purchased a full size set from LatheManDave and started to "code" his carbide tools by having two grooves at the end of the handle similar to your design.

He puts his tools in sections of PVC pipe so only part of the handle is exposed.

The non-carbide handles have only 1 groove.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Nicely done 
I'm getting ready to finish up a couple of handles myself....as soon as I get them from Rus.:laughing:

Question......did you square the hole or just round off the corners of the steel ?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> Nicely done
> I'm getting ready to finish up a couple of handles myself....as soon as I get them from Rus.:laughing:
> 
> Question......did you square the hole or just round off the corners of the steel ?


I have only one tool from Rus, I drilled a 5/8in dia hole and used a corner chisel to create corners for the steel. Much easier than rounding the steel by hand.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Dave Paine said:


> Nice handles. Happy you got around to taking some pictures. :thumbsup:
> 
> My friend purchased a full size set from LatheManDave and started to "code" his carbide tools by having two grooves at the end of the handle similar to your design.
> 
> ...


I use PVC tubes also but I put them in handle first. Ive coded mine by handle species. My mini set is bubinga, my large set is curly maple and I have some hickory coming that will be used for the hollowing tools when Dave gets that design finished.



tcleve4911 said:


> Nicely done
> I'm getting ready to finish up a couple of handles myself....as soon as I get them from Rus.:laughing:
> 
> Question......did you square the hole or just round off the corners of the steel ?


 Neither, this is the mini set so the steel is only 3/8" and it fits nicely in a 1/2" hole. I fill the hole maybe 1/3 of the way with epoxy and then push the tool in. The epoxy oozes up and fills any voids. I wipe off any excess with a rag and DNA. I did the large tools the same way but I dont remember how large I had to drill the hole.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> I use PVC tubes also but I put them in handle first. Ive coded mine by handle species. My mini set is bubinga, my large set is curly maple and I have some hickory coming that will be used for the hollowing tools when Dave gets that design finished.


Good idea. Bubinga and curly maple. Very nice woods. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Those look great Bass. You've got a nice set there. I still have one to make. Trying to squeeze them in between other things. I did a combination of grinding off the corners and drilling a larger hole. I put about 1/3 fill of epoxy and tap them in with a mallet once fitted, wiping excess ooze with rag and DNA as well. Those suckers aren't going anywhere.


----------



## tim holt (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey Bass, those handles look great.....nice work!
How long are those handles on the mini's?
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

tim holt said:


> Hey Bass, those handles look great.....nice work!
> How long are those handles on the mini's?
> Thanks,
> Tim


 The handles are 12" long.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Well about time bass, I thought youd never get them done lol, they look awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

RusDemka said:


> Well about time bass, I thought youd never get them done lol, they look awesome :thumbsup:


 Yeah me too, lol. For some reason, as much as I like to turn, I dont enjoy turning handles. I still have 2 more of the large tools to do.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Yeah me too, lol. For some reason, as much as I like to turn, I dont enjoy turning handles. I still have 2 more of the large tools to do.


Yeah, I still have my large set sitting waiting for handles, I traded my origional set on WB after deciding to make new handles lol..


----------

